# Suche AIO Wasserkühlung



## chocochipsbaer (22. März 2017)

*Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Wasserkühlung. Erstens, weil ich das einfach mal ausprobieren möchte, zweitens, weil ich mir davon niedrigere Temperaturwerte erhoffe. Im Moment komme ich unter Last (Arma 3, 1440p) an bis zu 71°C in der CPU. Ich weiß, dass das noch im Rahmen ist. Allerdings habe ich den Kühle via Widerstand gedrosselt, sodass er nur auf 1000 RPM läuft. Alles andere ist mir eigentlich zu laut. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Noctua N9 UHB SE2, dessen Lüfter über eine Zwille am CPU FAN am Mainboard angeschlossen sind.

Ich habe ein Antec DF-85. Da würde oben eine 280mm Kühlung reinpassen. Maximal kann man da in der Höhe bis 6 cm gehen. Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 7700k auf einem ASRock Z270 Pro4. Nun ist es so, dass ich nur einen Steckplatz für CPU FAN habe und ich nicht weiß, wie man da verfährt, wenn man die Werte vom Lüfter mal auslesen will. Ob man beide Lüfter koppelt oder einfach direkt ans Netzteil geht, weil man es alles über USB steuert? Alles schon gesehen und noch nicht wirklich überblickt, deshalb suche ich Hilfe. Preis ist in erster Linie egal, weil ich mal wissen möchte, was ich so machen kann. Sollte ich noch irgendwelche wichtigen Informationen vergessen habe, versuche ich die so schnell wie möglich nachzutragen.

Gruß


----------



## Boenedal (22. März 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Also ich habe ein X99 System mit Msi Mainboard und nem 5820k. Bei meinem Mainboard kann ich die Gehäuse Lüfter an die CPU Temperatur koppeln und so die Lüfter des Radiators steuern. Die pumpe ist bei mir am CPU Lüfter angeschlossen. 
Verwenden tu ich die Silent loop 280 von be quiet und bin nach der Drosselung der Lüfter ganz zufrieden. Fast 20 Grad runter. Und die pumpe tut ihren Dienst extrem leise!!!


----------



## Chimera (23. März 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Es kommt halt auf das Modell an. Bei der BQ Silent Loop z.B., da regelst du einzig und alleine die beiden Lüfis vom Radiator, sprich die können per Y-Kabel an den CPU_FAN angeschlossen werden. Da man die Pumpe immer mit 12V betreiben soll, kann man diese per Adapter entweder direkt am Netzteil anschliessen oder über nen Fan Header, der dann einfach imemr auf 100% gestellt sein muss. Die anderen Alphacool Modelle, wie die Fractal Kelvin und die Alphacool Eisbaer, die kann man zur Not noch etwas drosseln, sei es per Adapter oder über Mobo. Dann hast du die vollständig geschlossenen Modelle, wobei dort eben nicht alle per USB angeschlossen und per Software regelbar sind, die machen effektiv nur nen kleinen Teil aus (die Corsair i-Modelle, die NZXT Kraken, alte Antec Modelle). Bei den Corsair Modellen muss man die Lüfter am Corsair Link anschliessen, welches sich am Pumpengehäuse befindet und danach kann man es über die (nicht grad stabilste) Software regeln. Bei den Kraken Modellen ist es ähnlich, aber halt doch anders.
Im Endeffekt müsstest du dich halt schon erst mal für ein paar Modelle entscheiden, um die Auswahl deutlich zu verkleinern, den ndie Eigenheiten von tausenden Modellen hier durchzukauen... wär ne mega zähe Sache  Denn obwohl fast alle AIOs von denselben OEM Herstellern kommen, unterscheiden sie sich eben dann in solchen Details. Siehe auch meine Cryorig A80: ist dasselbe Modell wie die Kraken von NZXT, die Freezer von Arctic, einigen Corsair Modellen, etc., doch ausser die Lüfis kann man bei der nix regeln. Den ndie Pumpe wird über ein SATA Stromstecker befeuert. 
Was man aber grundsätzlich sagen kann: es gibt die kaufen-einbauen-wegschmeissen Modelle (wie eben Corsair, NZXT, Cryorig, Antec, usw.) oder dann eben die Semi-Custom Modelle wie die Fractal Kelvin, Alphacool Eisbaer, BQ Silent Loop, Raijintek, usw. Der Hauptunterschied ist: die erstgenannten kann man wegschmeissen, wenn mal was kaputt ist, während man bei zweiteren defekte Teile ersetzen kann oder den Loop einfach auch erweitern kann. War für mich(!) einer der Kaufgründe: hab mir die Silent Loop 120 gegönnt, doch sobald mal Platz vorhanden ist, werd ich den Radi gegen nen Nexxxos 240 oder 280 tauschen. Evtl. dann auch mal die Schläuche durch hübschere ersetzen...


----------



## chocochipsbaer (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Gut, ich hab mir jetzt mal folgende rausgesucht:

Corsair Hydro Series H115i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT Kraken X61 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe die jetzt wirklich nur anhand der passenden Größe und Bewertungen auf GH ausgesucht.

Am Mainboard habe ich 1x CPU_FAN, 1x PUMP_FAN und 2x CHA_FAN. Die sind, wenn mein jetziger CPU Kühler wegfällt, alle frei. Welches System wäre in dem Fall am sinnvollsten zu nutzen?


----------



## Cruach (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab die Silent Loop 280 verbaut und kann die nur empfehlen. Die Pumpe hör ich nicht und ich bin da wirklich sensibel. Ist meine erste AIO und ich muss sagen, dass ich recht angetan von dem Teil bin. Funktioniert einfach und schön kühl bleibts auch.

Edit: Würd die Lüfter des Radiator per Y-Kabel an CPU-Fan und die Pumpe an den Pump-Fan hängen. Für die Gehäuselüfter die anderen 2.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Der Kraken X61 ist veraltet. Der X62 ist der Nachfolger.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Gibt es weitere Erfahrungsberichte zur Silent Loop 280? Gerne auch Meinungen zu den stock Lüftern.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Die Standard Lüfter sind eben die Standard Lüfter. Schraubst du Silent Wings 3 drauf, ist es natürlich besser. Kostet aber.


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Du hast jetzt einen Kühler mit einem 92mm Lüfter 
~1000rpm und möchtest nicht lauter werden?
Da ist eine AiO aber der falsche Kühler für dein Vorhaben.
Ich würd da eher auf einen semi-passiven Macho gehen.


----------



## Boenedal (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich hatte vorher einen Macho auf der CPU und war mit der Lautstärke absolut unzufrieden! 
Mit der silent loop 280 hab ich jetzt die Lüfter auf 40% gefixt und alles wunderbar! Ich finde man hört die pumpe nichtmal wenn man das Ohr direkt an die Gehäuse Wand drückt. Da ist jede Festplatte deutlich lauter! 
Nicht erschrecken beim ersten mal einschalten waren bei mir die Lüfter auf 100% gefixt und das ist mehr als hörbar.  Aber wie gesagt auf 40% fixiert und jetzt ist alles leise. (Grafikkarte hat nen Morpeus 2 bekommen


----------



## Chimera (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Dito, auch ich hatte zuvor auf beiden CPUs nen Macho und war auch halbwegs zufrieden, auch wenn der Lüfi stark gedrosselt ab und an leichte Schleifgeräusche von sich gab. Aber grad die Silent Loop, da kann ein HR-02 Macho nicht mithalten. Die ist schön leise, obwohl man die Pumpe nicht mal drosseln darf. Dennoch hat sie ein manko: die stock Lüfis taugen nicht viel, sind zu schwach und wenn man den relativ hohen Preis der Silent Loop plus noch nen Satz guter Lüfis rechnet...
Auch meine zweite AIO ist kein bisschen lauter als der HR-02, aber auch erst nach dem Lüftertausch (zuvor Jumbojet). Jedoch hat diese (ne Cryorig A80) halt das Manko, welches alle(!) Asetek Modelle (NZXT, Thermaltake, manche Corsair, Cryorig, usw.) haben: irgendwann beginnt die Pumpe leichte Geräusche zu machen. Kann mit Pech schon am ersten Tag sein, mit Glück (wie in meinem Fall) ist sie auch nach nem Jahr noch leise. Das grösste Manko bei diesen Modellen: ist mal bissel zu wenig Wasser drin oder was defekt, kann man sie in die Tonne klopfen oder muss (wenn man noch Garantie hat) ne RMA starten, denn man kann absolut rein gar nix selber machen, ausser man moddet sie selber 
Den besten Kompro hat man mit der Eisbaer: die stammt wie die Silent Loop und auch die Kelvin von Alphacool, hat aber die etwas vielfältigere Pumpe. Heisst: man kann sie volle Kanne laufen lassen, aber eben auch gedrosselt. Was die Kelvin, Silent Loop und Eisbaer gemein haben: sie sind modular, man kann defekte Teile ersetzen, man kann später mal nen grösseren Radi einsetzen, andere Schläuche, etc. und man kommt mit dem Teil ner echten Wakü am nähesten. Zumal da kein Materialmix zum Einsatz kommt wie bei den anderen AIOs, wo nur der CPU Kühlerboden aus Kupfer ist und der Radi aus Alu, während bei den Alphacool Modellen auch der Radiator aus Kupfer ist.
Wenn du also ein Sorglospaket zum einbauen-nutzen-wegschmeissen willst, kannst du zu jeder x-beliebigen greifen, denn fast alle stammen eh vom gleichen Fertiger und unterscheiden sich nur in Optikdetails und Zubehör. Wenn du aber die Möglichkeit haben willst, später z.B. mal nen anderen Radi einzubauen oder eben das Teil zu modden, dann greif entweder zu einem der Alphacool Modelle (BQ Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin oder Alphacool Eisbaer) oder zur EKWB Predator (ist halt deutlich teurer) oder gleich zu nem günstigen Custom loop. Denn grad die Sets für 240mm Modelle sind gar nicht mal so viel teurer als AIOs bzw. manche sind sogar günstiger als so manche AIO. Da muss man dann halt noch selber zusammenbauen, doch dies sollt für nen PC-Bastler nun wahrlich kein problem sein


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ihr beklagt beide den Lüfter vom Macho und keiner kommt auf die Idee den zu wechseln?

Ich würd den ohne Lüfter montieren.
Dafür gibts von Thermalright Fan-Ducts.

Wenn ihm ein hochqualitativer stark gedrosselter 92mm Lüfter gerade so OK ist, dann ist eine AiO definitv die falsche Wahl.
Alleine der enge Radiator ist vom Luftgeräusch schon lauter.
Dazu noch die Pumpenlotterie.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Wie ich ja bereits gesagt habe, komme ich beim zocken auf Temperaturen von über 70°C (gestern bei zwei Kernen sogar 74°C und 75°C). Ich dachte nun, dass ich mit einer Wasserkühlung die Temperaturen gut drosseln kann und gleichzeitig, wie hier ja schon einige geschrieben haben, eine annehmbare Lautstärke erreichen kann. Vom Köpfen meiner CPU wollte ich nun erstmal absehen. Außerdem versuche ich auch zukunftsorientiert zu denken. Eventuell will ich die CPU ja mal übertakten. Das würde mit dem aktuellen Lüfter dann einfach zu warm werden. Was denkt ihr ist dann eine bessere Lösung als eine Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Gast20190527 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hab ich es überlesen oder hast du nicht geschrieben welche CPU du hast ? Ich hatte letzte Woche das gleiche "Problem" und bin von Luft auf AiO CPU und GPU umgestiegen. Das Problem war das ich beim Arctic Liquid 240 die Lüfter zu stark gehört habe und die Kühlung auch nicht bedeutend besser war als vorher mit Luft, und bei der GPU war der Radiator wohl kaputt (war aber auch schon älter und ist einmal runtergefallen). Bin dann wieder auf Luft umgestiegen und hab auf die CPU einen Noctua NH-D15 und auf die GPU den Morpheus mit Noctua P12 PWM Lüftern geklemmt (gesteuert über GPU mit Gelid Kabel) und bin nun mehr als zufrieden.

Die CPU habe ich derzeit auf OC 4,9 Ghz (teste noch ob auch 5 Ghz gehen) und die GPU auf 2050 Mhz und beides ist in Games auf 4K (Watch Dogs 2, The Division, GTA 5, Ghost Recon Wildlands) fast unhörbar und bei tollen Temperaturen. Die CPU wird maximal 65 Grad warm und die GPU ist bei 54 Grad am Höhepunkt. MIt der AiO von Arctic auf CPU und EVGA auf GPU hatte ich fast 5 bis 10 Grad mehr Temperaturen und es war sogar lauter als jetzt. 

Ich würde denke ich, aktueller Stand heute von AiO abraten und lieber einen gescheiten Luftkühler besorgen und entweder ohne Lüfter oder mit sehr leise geregeltem Lüfter montieren. Davon hat man m. E. wesentlich mehr. Das nächste was ich am Freitag testen werde ist das köpfen meines i7 7700k um noch paar Grad rauszuholen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Das ist mal interessant zu lesen. Ich habe auch einen i7 7700k, der allerdings noch auf stock Takt läuft. Hast du die beiden CPU Lüfter einzeln oder über Y-Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## Gast20190527 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

die Lüfter vom CPU Kühler habe ich via Y-Kabel an dem CPU_Fan PWM Anschluss angeschlossen und die beiden Lüfter vom Morpheus auch via y-kabel an der GPU selbst.


----------



## Chimera (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ihr beklagt beide den Lüfter vom Macho und keiner kommt auf die Idee den zu wechseln?
> 
> Ich würd den ohne Lüfter montieren.
> Dafür gibts von Thermalright Fan-Ducts.
> ...



Doch, hab natürlich auch mal nen anderen Lüfi drauf gehabt, aber im Endeffekt aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund doch gewechselt: 1) hat es mich angekotzt, jeweils nen 1kg fetten Kühler am Mobo rumzerren zu lassen, was grad beim bewegen des PCs jedes Mal voll lustig wurd (hantieren wie nen Karton roher Eier) und 2) kotzte mich noch mehr an, dass ich jedes Mal, wenn ich ans Powerkabel wollt oder den einen RAM Riegel rausnehmen wollt, immer den ganzen Kühler oder zumindest den Lüfter abnehmen musst und dies war mir auf Dauer einfach nur zu blöd. Ebenso obermühsam war, dass ich jedes Mal extrem aufpassen musst, dass der Kühler nicht an die Graka ankam (war mir der GTX 660 noch nicht so ein Problem, aber dank dem Zusatzbauteil, welches Asus der GTX 760 Mini auf der Rückseite spendierte, wurd es bei dieser recht knapp), denn die hatte zum Kühler ca. 1-2mm Luft, was mir auf Dauer einfach auch zu blöd wurd  Im Endeffekt waren es also vorallem Bequemlichkeitgründe, doch dazu kann ich stehen  Sicher, kühlmässig gewann ich nur ein paar wenige Grad, minimal leiser ist es auch, aber dafür erspar ich mir halt (für mich kostbare) Zeit beim tauschen vom RAM oder dem umstecken von Kabeln, was zur Einbauzeit halt häufiger der Fall war


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Du könntest den Rechner auch aus dem ersten Stock schmeißen und das Mainboard wäre noch OK.
Das ist wirklich Humbug zu glauben das ein schwerer Kühler mit Backplate das Mainboard beschädigen könnte.
Platz spart so eine AiO natürlich.
Wenn man oft seine Hardware wechselt, ist das sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

@Abductee: Umwelchen Macho geht es denn? Ich finde mehrere.


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermalright 120mm Fan Duct Lüfteradapter, schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright 140mm Fan Duct Lüfteradapter, schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du könntest den Rechner auch aus dem ersten Stock schmeißen und das Mainboard wäre noch OK.
> Das ist wirklich Humbug zu glauben das ein schwerer Kühler mit Backplate das Mainboard beschädigen könnte.
> Platz spart so eine AiO natürlich.
> Wenn man oft seine Hardware wechselt, ist das sicher von Vorteil.



Das Mobo war auch nicht das Problem, sondern es riss mir die Stehbolzen aus dem Gewinde vom Case, als ich dummerweise abends mal aus Faulheit das Licht nicht anmachen wollte und den PC vom Sockel "schmiss". Muss dazu natürlich auch sagen, dass Xigmatek beim Midgard an manchen Stellen extrem kurze Gewinde ins Mobotray geschnitten hatte. Eine der Abstandshalter brach genau am Gewinde (war danach saugeil, um das Restgwinde da rauszubekommen ohne gleich den Bohrer nehmen zu müssen) und die anderen beiden machten einfach das Gewinde kaputt. Hab dann zwar mit ner Mutter kontern können, doch angeschissen hat es mich trotzdem mächtig.
Im Endeffekt muss halt auch jeder selbst wissen, was er sich gerne zumuten möchte und was nicht. Kenne genügend, die sich tausend Mal lieber die billigste AIO einbauen würden anstatt nen high-end Lukü, grad wenn man ein riesen Fenster hat und dann so ein Monsterkühler nen Grossteil vom Brett verdeckt. Grad ein Arbeitskollege, der sein Upgrade bisher nur nicht gemacht hat, weil er sehr an seinem weissen Sapphire Mobo hängt und er auch will, dass man dies gut sieht. Sicher, wer ein Case ohne Fenster hat oder den PC eh in nem Loch versteckt, da spielt die Optik eines Kühlers halt nicht so ne Rolle und da würd ich wahrscheinlich auch eher wieder zu nem Lukü greifen (wie bei meinem Multimedia-PC, der steckt in nem PC-Möbel und da werkelt nun einer der Machos), aber wenn man das Teil ständig sieht und den Innenraum auch noch z.T. dezent hervorhebt, da stört so ein Monster halt schnell mal (mich jedenfalls) 
Ist aber wie bei vielem im Leben sowieso ne reine Geschmackssache


----------



## -Shorty- (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Chimera schrieb:


> Doch, hab natürlich auch mal nen anderen Lüfi drauf gehabt, aber im Endeffekt aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund doch gewechselt: 1) hat es mich angekotzt, jeweils nen 1kg fetten Kühler am Mobo rumzerren zu lassen, was grad beim bewegen des PCs jedes Mal voll lustig wurd (hantieren wie nen Karton roher Eier) und 2) kotzte mich noch mehr an, dass ich jedes Mal, wenn ich ans Powerkabel wollt oder den einen RAM Riegel rausnehmen wollt, immer den ganzen Kühler oder zumindest den Lüfter abnehmen musst und dies war mir auf Dauer einfach nur zu blöd. Ebenso obermühsam war, dass ich jedes Mal extrem aufpassen musst, dass der Kühler nicht an die Graka ankam (war mir der GTX 660 noch nicht so ein Problem, aber dank dem Zusatzbauteil, welches Asus der GTX 760 Mini auf der Rückseite spendierte, wurd es bei dieser recht knapp), denn die hatte zum Kühler ca. 1-2mm Luft, was mir auf Dauer einfach auch zu blöd wurd  Im Endeffekt waren es also vorallem Bequemlichkeitgründe, doch dazu kann ich stehen  Sicher, kühlmässig gewann ich nur ein paar wenige Grad, minimal leiser ist es auch, aber dafür erspar ich mir halt (für mich kostbare) Zeit beim tauschen vom RAM oder dem umstecken von Kabeln, was zur Einbauzeit halt häufiger der Fall war




Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal nachfragen, wie oft bewegt ihr denn eure PC's so? 
Meinst du mit Powerkabel die Stromversorgung deiner Lüfter? Hab den Anschluss per Verlängerung hinterm Mainboardtray, sowas kann allerdings schon beim Zusammenbau berücksichtigt werden. 

Die AiO Lösung birgt trotz einiger Vorteile viele Nachteile die euch erst im Betrieb auffallen werden. Unter anderem die Spawas des Boards und deutlich schlechtere Case be-/ entlüftung, je nach Anbringung der AiO. 

Hab das Experiment damals mit ner H100 durch, welche trotz brauchbarer Pumpe für mich nur mit Nachteilen behaftet war.

Einzig diese EKWB Predator Kühler kämen für mich noch in Frage. Aber bis die wieder verfügbar sind....


----------



## Chimera (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal nachfragen, wie oft bewegt ihr denn eure PC's so?
> Meinst du mit Powerkabel die Stromversorgung deiner Lüfter? Hab den Anschluss per Verlängerung hinterm Mainboardtray, sowas kann allerdings schon beim Zusammenbau berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Die AiO Lösung birgt trotz einiger Vorteile viele Nachteile die euch erst im Betrieb auffallen werden. Unter anderem die Spawas des Boards und deutlich schlechtere Case be-/ entlüftung, je nach Anbringung der AiO.
> ...



Nee du, meine die Powerkabel vom Netzteil  Lüfikabel sind auch weniger ein Problem, da ich da ebenfalls Verlängerungen von NZXT nutze. Hab aber in den letzten 12-18 Monaten des öfteren die Verlängerungen vom Netzteil ausgetauscht, hatte anfangs die rot-schwarzen NZXT und hab dann Step-by-Step auf die ganz schwarzen gewechselt. Doch, auch lüftermässig musst ich da oben öfters ran, da ich die Deckellüfis in den letzten 2-3 Jahren ca. 10 Mal gewechselt hab  Und da kotzt es halt schnell mal an, wenn man wegen nem simplen Deckellüfitausch jedes Mal erst den ganzen Kühler abnehmen muss, zumal dies bei der hinteren Schraube beim macho jeweils soooo lustig war 
Nun, ganz ehrlich, die Corsair Modelle konnten mich nie wirklich begeistern. Die Asetek Modelle waren meist sosolala (die H50 funzte zwar super, war aber schon nach 6 Monaten recht laut), zu den CoolIt Modellen kann ich nix sagen. Zur Cryorig griff ich damals auch nur, da die BQ Modelle noch nicht erhältlich waren und auch die Eisbaer zu dem Zeitpunkt beim Händler nicht verfügbar war. Dass ich mir damit auch die Asetek-Mankos ins Haus holte, war mir schon bewusst, um so erstaunter bin ich, dass ich bisher davon verschont geblieben bin  Aber grad die BQ Silent Loop, die kann man nicht mit dem Zeugs von Corsair, Thermaltake, Cryorig, Arctic, etc. vergleichen, da sie halt (wie die Eisbaer und die Kelvin) näher an ner echten Wakü dran sind als die AIOs. Nur wenn man mal die Radis direkt vergleicht, also den Asetek-AIO-Radi und den Alphacool Nexxxos von der Silent Loop, sieht man die Unterschiede. Sicher, von der SL darf man keine high-end Leistung erwarten, da sie ja bewusst auf leisen Betrieb ausgelegt ist. Als grösseres Manko kann man anfügen, dass man fast sicher noch gute Lüfis dazukaufen muss und dann ist sie halt relativ teuer.
Da könnte man sich ebenso gleich ein Kit von Alphacool holen. Die EKWB Predator hingegen, die find ich krass überteuert. Gibt ja auch noch Kits von EKWB, die nicht schlechter, aber doch günstiger daherkommen. Sicher, muss man halt noch zusammenbauen, dennoch find ich da dann eher das Kit die sinnvollere Lösung, vorallem ist das 240mm Kit ja mit dem Supreme-LTX kaum schlecht.
Bzgl. des bewegens, nun, zwei meiner PCs sind auf Rollen und werden jedee Woche beim Putz rumgerollt  Zudem geht der eine des öfteren auf Reisen, wenn ich mal wieder ne Woche oder zwei auf die Wohnung der Eltern aufpassen muss. Starr ist bei mir nur einer. Im Endeffekt ist und bleibt es halt wie immer: beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile bzw. egal ob Luft oder AIO/Custom Wakü, es existiert keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau-Kühlung, ergo muss halt jeder für sich den besten Kompro finden und zu dem greifen, was ihm/ihr am besten gefällt.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Meine Fragen wurden über jedes Maß hinaus beantwortet 😉 .


----------



## JustBrainless (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Gibt es weitere Erfahrungsberichte zur Silent Loop 280? [...]



Kann jede Silent Loop empfehlen. Habe 2 Modelle der Serie auf meinem Testbench mit einem 4790K getestet
(geköpft mit LQM) und war im Bezug auf die Temps und die Lautstärke sehr zufrieden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Also mal so ganz ehrlich jetzt, wenn ich sehe das ein Noctua NH-D15 Luftkühler problemlos eine 7700k mit 5 Ghz OC auf unter 70 Grad Kühlt ... dann frage ich mich wofür ich eine teurere AiO benötige. Es ist weder leiser noch kühler. Lediglich der Platz ist ein Thema, aber die Frage ist wie oft macht man einen PC denn wieder auf ?


----------



## Chimera (7. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Also mal so ganz ehrlich jetzt, wenn ich sehe das ein Noctua NH-D15 Luftkühler problemlos eine 7700k mit 5 Ghz OC auf unter 70 Grad Kühlt ... dann frage ich mich wofür ich eine teurere AiO benötige. Es ist weder leiser noch kühler. Lediglich der Platz ist ein Thema, aber die Frage ist wie oft macht man einen PC denn wieder auf ?



Da sprichst du für dich, drum mag es für dich auch stimmen. Ich öffnen meinen PC aktuell zwar nicht so oft, zuvor aber min. 5-6x pro Woche, tauschte min. 5x pro Woche Komponenten aus, usw. Kenne Leute, die mittlerweile nicht mal mehr ein Case nutzen, da es ihnen einfach zu stupid wurde, jedes Mal in nem Case rumzuwühlen, öffnen und schliessen, drum setzen sie z.B. auf den Benchtable von CoolerMaster oder wie ein anderer Kollege, der hat sich damals als Abschlussarbeit selbst einen gebaut.
Es ist wie es ist, da kann man drehen und würgen wie man will: es ist jedermanns/fraus eigene Sache und dies hat man zu akzeptieren, ob man es nun mag oder nicht  Wie gesagt, nicht jeder mag so grosse Klötze an Kühlern und das Vorurteil-vom-hören-sagen "AIOs sind eh immer laut", damit sollt man auch langsam hören. Nutze seit Jahren Noctua Kühler und hatte bisher noch nie(!) einen, wo die Lüfis von haus aus das Level eines Silent Wings erreichten. Die waren zwar schön laufruhig und gedrosselt auch leise, aber bei voller Drehzahl waren auch die hörbar. Nur nimmt halt nicht jeder die Geräusche gleich wahr, ergo sind Allgemeinaussagen diesbezüglich auch eher Luftnummern anstatt Fakt und Realität. Seh es ja bei den super eLoop: entweder waren da viele von den Versprechen so verblendet, dass sie nur hörten was sie hören wollten oder aber eben bissel taub, denn alle drei Modelle von mir, die sind jenseits von leise (der B12-2 geht noch halbwegs, der B12-3 ist nur bis 25% leise, darüber hört man ihn mächtig Luft schaufeln).
Es gibt übrigens auch den Punkt der Ästhetik: viele Leute finden so Monsterkühler mittlerweile einfach nur zum kotzen. Fakt ist ja auch, dass viele der heutigen Kühler optisch (grad bei nem PC mit Window) einfach 08/15 aussehen und wenn man nicht grad anfängt ihn zu lacken oder wie nen Weihnachtsbaum zu beleuchten, sehen sie weder speziell noch sonderlich hübsch aus. Für mich(!) waren weder der IFX-14 optisch ein Wow-Hingucker, noch der NH-D14 oder die Machos. Für mich(!) optisch noch am hübschesten wären da die Dark Rock Pro Modelle, wenn die nur nich so ein scheiss Befestigungssystem hätten oder dann die Full Copper Editionen, DIE waren optisch ein Wow-Supergeil-Hingucker. Und ist nun mal auch so, dass einige Leute lieber paar Grad und 0,5 Sone opfern, um halt einfach ein stimmigeres Bild zu erhalten. Dies muss weder jedem gefallen, noch muss jeder damit einverstanden sein, im Endeffekt kann es dem Nutzer schnurzpiepegal sein, was andere davon halten 
Aber eben, hier wird ja auch gerne an Vorurteilen festgehalten, wie AMD Grakas sind eh imemr Mist, da billig und laut, AIOs sind imemr laut und kühlen nicht besser, NV betrügt mit bezahlten Entwicklern und Intel ist eh ne Mafiabrut, blabla...  Sicher, EIN Argument ist auch für mich Fakt: gute AIOs, wie eben die Silent Loop, sind leider bissel überteuert bzw. nicht billiger als günstige Kit Versionen. Nuuur: auch viele high-end Kühler sind z.T. überteuert. Dies wiederum muss jeder mit sich und seinem Gewissen selbst regeln können


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ein engmaschiger Radiator kann einfach nicht so leise sein wie ein klassischer Turmkühler mit breitem Lamellenabstand.
Das belegen doch auch die ganzen Vergleichstest.
Man kann halt sagen der eine hört es und der andere nicht.
Wenn man eine AiO haben möchte das es aufgeräumt ausschaut ist das ja ok.
Die Kühlleistung ist ja auch besser.
Möchte man so leise wie möglich arbeiten ist das aber das falsche Produkt.


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu, vllt. hilft es ja bei der Entscheidungsfindung 

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 auf meiner CPU (6700K@4,5Ghz@~1.3v).
Dieser war von der Performance und der Lautstärke her einfach top.

Dann kam die Kraken x62, welche ich aktuell auch nutze.
Die Lüfter auf der Kraken (Aer P) sind Ok, aber nichts im Vergleich zu welchen die besser auf Radiatoren arbeiten.
Habe diese dann durch Fractal Venturi ersetzt und die sind um einiges besser in puncto Performance und Lautstärke.
Ich würde also bei der Kraken empfehlen die Lüfter zu ersetzen, auch wenn das etwas teuer ist. Das ist nun mal der Preis den man fürs bling bling der Pumpe zahlt.
Die Pumpe selbst ist bei mir bis ca. 85% absolut unhörbar, danach hört man sie ein klein wenig - sofern man mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse geht. Ich lasse sie bei mir mit 75% laufen, da mehr einfach keinen Unterschied bei der Temperatur macht.
In meinem Fall:
Vgl. zwischen dem genannten LuKü und meiner AiO
Temps: durch AiO ca. 5° weniger im Schnitt, meistens eher noch kühler.
Lautstärke: die Venturi sind unhörbar, nur der Luftstrom wird irgendwann ziemlich stark und das hört man natürlich.
Kosten: nicht zu vergleichen - LuKü 70-80€ und AiO+Lüfter ca. 220€

Dir muss bewusst sein, dass du zwar mehr rausholen kannst aus der AiO, dafür aber i.d.R. ordentlich zahlen darfst, da auf keiner AiO wirkliche High-End-Lüfter verbaut sind (meine Meinung).
Inwieweit sich ne Custom Wasserkühlung sogar mehr lohnt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Meine Entscheidung fiel gegen eine Custom Loop aus.
Ich bereue den Wechsel nicht, da es einfach extrem gut aussieht und man überall schnell drankommt. Für ein Case mit Window ist so eine AiO wirklich was feines.
Rein von der Leistung her, reicht selbst für OC ein guter LuKü locker, sofern nicht an extremes OC gedacht wird.

Hoffe ich konnte dir irgendwie bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.


----------



## Chimera (8. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Zum Vergleich: Custom Wakü mit 240er Radi ab €150.-: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST (40187/11059). Gleicher Radi wie bei den Eisbaer, Silent Loop und Kelvin Modellen, man muss halt einfach basteln  Will man keinen Schacht-AGB, ist es halt bissel teurer, aber immer noch unter 200.-: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT.  Sicher, die Eisbaer 240 und 280 sind noch bissel günstiger und schon aufgebaut, doch da kann man dann halt auch nicht die Schlauchlänge flexibel wählen.
Aus diesem Grund stimmt es halt schon, einige AIOs sind rein vom Preis her also schon loco. Da muss man halt selber für sich abwiegeln: zahl ich den Aufpreis für ne AIO plus Lüfis, dafür kann ich es einbauen und hab Ruhe (im bastlerischen Sinn) oder möcht ich lieber weniger zahlen und dafür die Bastelstunde in Kauf nehmen oder ist mir dies alles den Preis und Aufwand nicht wert, weshalb ich beim Lukü bleib  Diese Entscheidung muss(!) jeder für sich ganz alleine im stillen Kämmerchen treffen, denn schliesslich muss man selbst damit leben und nicht die anderen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein engmaschiger Radiator kann einfach nicht so leise sein wie ein klassischer Turmkühler mit breitem Lamellenabstand.
> Das belegen doch auch die ganzen Vergleichstest.
> Man kann halt sagen der eine hört es und der andere nicht.
> Wenn man eine AiO haben möchte das es aufgeräumt ausschaut ist das ja ok.
> ...



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Klar, die Lamellen des Radiators sind enger geschnitten als beim Luftkühler. Du brauchst mehr Druck um durch die engen Lamellen zu kommen.
Aber die heutigen Wasserkästen haben nur noch 30mm Radiatoren. Das ist ja der Vorteil der 280er Teile.
Da brauchst du nicht mehr den hohen Druck der Lüfter. Du kannst beim Radiator die Lüfter auf 800rpm fixieren und dann hast du trotzdem geringe Temperaturen als bei einem großen Luftkühler und leise ist das Ding dann sowieso.
Der einzige Nachteil -- meiner Meinung nach -- ist dann der Preis. Ein Wasserkasten kostet schon mal 150€. Willst du noch andere lüfter haben, kommst du schnell an die 200€ ran.
Ein Luftkühler ist dagegen deutlich preiswerter.
Aber wer das Budget hat und einen Wasserkasten optisch ansprechender findet, kann gerne einen kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> Klar, die Lamellen des Radiators sind enger geschnitten als beim Luftkühler. Du brauchst mehr Druck um durch die engen Lamellen zu kommen.
> Aber die heutigen Wasserkästen haben nur noch 30mm Radiatoren. Das ist ja der Vorteil der 280er Teile.
> Da brauchst du nicht mehr den hohen Druck der Lüfter. Du kannst beim Radiator die Lüfter auf 800rpm fixieren und dann hast du trotzdem geringe Temperaturen als bei einem großen Luftkühler und leise ist das Ding dann sowieso.



Testresultate Referenzlufter - Seite 7
Lüfter mit geringer Drehzahl und das Ergebnis ist schlechter als ein großer Turmkühler.
Wirklich leise wirds meiner Meinung nach nur mit einer Custom, da hat man dann wirklich geballte Kühlleistung mit niedriger Lautstärke.


----------



## Chimera (10. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Testresultate Referenzlufter - Seite 7
> Lüfter mit geringer Drehzahl und das Ergebnis ist schlechter als ein großer Turmkühler.
> Wirklich leise wirds meiner Meinung nach nur mit einer Custom, da hat man dann wirklich geballte Kühlleistung mit niedriger Lautstärke.



Wobei ich nun wahrlich nicht find, dass ne Eheim 1046 sooooo viel leiser ist als manche AIOs  Sicher, man hat einen mega Vorteil, denn man bei AIOs nicht hat: man kann die Pumpe entkoppeln und so den Lärm reduzieren. Aber, wenn man nur mal zum Vergleich eine Custom Pumpe (was ja eigentlich auch doof klingt, denn die Pumpe der Eisbaer & Co. kann man ja auch im Custom Loop nutzen, wohl auch deshalb kann man diese Modelle nicht so sorglos zu den AIos zählen) ohne Shoggy nimmt und sie dann z.B. mit 12V im direkten Vergleich zu ner AIO laufen lässt, ja dann sieht es gar nicht mehr so toll aus für die Custom  Aber eben, dies wäre nur zum reinen Vergleich, in der Praxis wird ja kaum einer so deppert sein und die Pumpe nicht entkoppeln (oder?).
Nun, im Endeffekt bleibt uns halt nur: ist halt auch alles reine Ansichtssache, der eine sieht es so, der andere halt so. Ist wie das Dingens mit NV vs AMD oder AMD vs Intel


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Testresultate Referenzlufter - Seite 7
> Lüfter mit geringer Drehzahl und das Ergebnis ist schlechter als ein großer Turmkühler.
> Wirklich leise wirds meiner Meinung nach nur mit einer Custom, da hat man dann wirklich geballte Kühlleistung mit niedriger Lautstärke.



Deswegen rede ich auch von 280er Radiatoren. Einen 240er würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

So, ich melde mich dann auch noch mal mit einem Ergebnis zurück.

Kurz zusammengefasst, hatte ich vor dem Umbau Temperaturen von bis zu 74°C bei einen i7 7700k@stock mit einem Noctua NH-U9B SE2 auf 100% (2x92mm).

Ich habe mich schlussendlich für die be quiet Silent Loop BW003 entschieden. Die verbraucht in meinem Gehäuse (Antec DF-85) doch mehr Platz als gedacht. So musste der obere der beiden 120mm Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite, wie auch einige Kabelführungen und das DVD Laufwerk im obersten 5.25" Schacht auf der Vorderseite aus dem Tower weichen. Für mich nicht weiter schlimm, da ich die Wärmeabfuhr nicht mehr wirklich brauche, weil die von der CPU verursachte Wärme nun nach oben abgeführt wird und ja noch ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite vorhanden ist. Das DVD-Laufwerk konnte ich einfach mit der ebenfalls 5.25" großen Lüftersteuerung tauschen, die bei weitem nicht so tief ist und somit gut in den oberen Schacht passt.

Hauptgrund für meinen Wechsel auf Wasserkühlung war einfach die, in meinen Augen recht hohe Temperatur, die sich bei Spielen (Arma 3, PU Battlegrounds) aufgebaut hat.

Die beiden PWM-Lüfter der Wasserkühlung sind über die mitgelieferte Zwille am CPU_FAN Pin am Motherboard angeschlossen, die Pumpe (die bei diesem System auf jeden Fall mit 12V betrieben werden muss) am CHA_FAN3 / PUMP Pin, ebenfalls am Motherboard. Also die Pumpe im BIOS auf Vollgas gestellt und erstmal ins Windows gebootet. Beim ersten Anlaufen drehen beide Lüfter einem voll auf und beruhigen sich nach wenigen Sekunden wieder. Als nächstes habe ich in A-Tuning (ASRock Software) eine Lüfterkurve eingestellt und einen ersten Versuch gestartet.

Unter Arma 3 pendelt sich die Temperatur aller 4 CPU-Kerne zwischen 48°C und 52°C ein. Dieser Bereich hielt sich dann über einen Zeitraum von etwa zwei Stunden, in denen die Lüfter auf 500-520 RPM liefen. Das ist zum ersten schon mal ein sensationeller Gewinn was die Temperaturen angeht und zum zweiten auch ein recht guter Geräschpegel, den ich so erreiche. Unter 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (knapp 2000 RPM) wird es natürlich sehr laut, aber ich lande bei Temperaturen von 37°C bis 43°C

Das ganze muss ich über die nächsten Wochen natürlich noch weiterhin beobachten. Für den Anfang aber ein aus meiner Sicht grandioses Ergebnis. Zur Not habe ich bereits 2 Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM verfügbar, von denen ich mir aber nicht sicher bin, ob ich sie überhaupt noch brauche, weil mir die mitgelieferten Lüfter wirklich nicht zu laut nicht. Aber mehr geht ja immer


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Du kannst die Pumpe auch in den CPU Opt Fan einstecken.
Der Pumpenstecker ist sowieso nur 3 Pin. Der kriegt dann immer volle 12 volt, da er kein PWM Signal bekommen kann.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (20. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Pumpe auch in den CPU Opt Fan einstecken.
> Der Pumpenstecker ist sowieso nur 3 Pin. Der kriegt dann immer volle 12 volt, da er kein PWM Signal bekommen kann.



Ich weiß nicht, was das sein soll.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Klingt nach einem Anschluss für einen optionalen CPU -Lüfter, also ein Anschluss in der Nähe des eigentlichen CPU-Lüfter Anschlusses, mit drei (3) metallischen Pins um eine elektrische Verbindung zwischen dem Lüfter/Pumpe und Mainboard herzustellen.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was das sein soll.



Mainboard Handbuch lesen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (24. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mainboard Handbuch lesen.



Es gibt da kein CPU opt oder ähnliches. Klär mich auf.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Anschluss für einen optionalen CPU -Lüfter, also ein Anschluss in der Nähe des eigentlichen CPU-Lüfter Anschlusses, mit drei (3) metallischen Pins um eine elektrische Verbindung zwischen dem Lüfter/Pumpe und Mainboard herzustellen.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Allerdings hab ich auf meinem Mainboard nur 4-fach belegte Ports.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Es gibt da kein CPU opt oder ähnliches. Klär mich auf.



Tja, du hast ein Asrock Pro4. Das board hat sowas nicht, da hast du schlicht Pech gehabt.
Da hilft nur ein Adapter auf Molex, damit du die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil anschließen kann.

Und das nächste mal ein Board kaufen, das eine bessere Ausstattung hat.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (25. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ernsthaft? Du kommst hier mit so coolen Sprüchen und rätst mir, nachdem du dich versehen hast, ein besseres Board zu kaufen !? Du bist ja echt ein witziger Kerl.

Ich komme sehr gut mit den Anschlüssen zurecht, die ich habe, danke.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

joa, kommst perfekt hin mit den nicht vorhandenen Anschlüssen ... egal gibt ja für alles adapter ..... 
manche Leute haben halt Ansprüche, andere nicht


----------



## Chimera (25. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Den CPU_OPT findet man eigentlich(!) mittlerweile bei vielen Brettern schon ab Mittelklasse, denn auch die Hersteller haben bemerkt, dass gerne mal Doppelturmkühler montiert werden und halt noch immer viele Leute Angst haben, um mehr als einen Lüfi an nen Header zu hängen. Was anderes ist der Pumpen Header, denn findet man aktuell nur bei etwas besseren Brettern, wobei (kann mich auch irren) dies hauptsächlich auf Modelle von Asus zutrifft. 
Im Endeffekt ist es egal, wo man die Pumpe andockt, an nem Fan Header am Board, per Adapter (wie ich, da ich meine SL ja eh nicht drosseln darf) am Netzteil oder über ne externe Lüftersteuerung. Jeder wie er mag und es gerne hat


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Du kommst hier mit so coolen Sprüchen und rätst mir, nachdem du dich versehen hast, ein besseres Board zu kaufen !? Du bist ja echt ein witziger Kerl.
> 
> Ich komme sehr gut mit den Anschlüssen zurecht, die ich habe, danke.



Wie gesagt, man muss beim Kauf des Mainboards eben eine Menge beachten.
Dass du jetzt keinen Anschluss für eine Pumpe hast, musst eben was anderes machen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man muss beim Kauf des Mainboards eben eine Menge beachten.
> Dass du jetzt keinen Anschluss für eine Pumpe hast, musst eben was anderes machen.



Das rechtfertigt immer noch nicht die selbstgefällige Art und Weise, mit der du hier Ratschläge erteilst, welche völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Wenn du das Handbuch auch nur überflogen hättest, würdest du ja schließlich wissen, dass ich einen Anschluss für die Pumpe habe, auch wenn er nicht einzig und allein dafür auf das Board gelötet wurde.

Das Thema ist an dieser Stelle für mich erledigt. Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir bei der Kaufentscheidung weitergeholfen haben.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Wobei dieses CPU_OPT im Grunde nur ein zweiter CPU-Fan Anschluss ist.
Am ende kommt es nur darauf an wie stark diese Ausgänge belastet werden können, da eine Pumpe hier Anlaufspannungen aufweisen die solch ein Anschluss überlasten können.

Asrock hat hierzu auch Boards mit zwei CPU Lüfteranschlüsse, die zum Teil auch einzeln geregelt werden können.
Aber auch hier sollte die Leistungsbelastung beachtet werden.

Manche Boards haben auch spezielle Anschlüsse, die nennen sich dann aber Pump-OPT.
Die sind dann auch für Pumpen vorgesehen.

Da eine Pumpe normal nicht geregelt werden muss reicht hierzu ein Adapter der nur 7v aufbringt, denn darunter sollte man ehe nicht gehen.
Eine Pumpe muss nicht nach Temperatur auf und ab geregelt werden, feste Drehzahl bestimmen und gut ist.
Bei den Lüfter sieht es anders aus, da Wasser träge auf Temperaturen reagiert.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*



chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt immer noch nicht die selbstgefällige Art und Weise, mit der du hier Ratschläge erteilst, welche völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Wenn du das Handbuch auch nur überflogen hättest, würdest du ja schließlich wissen, dass ich einen Anschluss für die Pumpe habe, auch wenn er nicht einzig und allein dafür auf das Board gelötet wurde.
> 
> Das Thema ist an dieser Stelle für mich erledigt. Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir bei der Kaufentscheidung weitergeholfen haben.



Tja, dann schlossere dir das hin, wie du das haben willst, aber verschone uns mit irgendwelchen Gelabere und kauf dir das nächste Mal ein Board mit einer besseren Ausstattung.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da eine Pumpe normal nicht geregelt werden muss reicht hierzu ein Adapter der nur 7v aufbringt, denn darunter sollte man ehe nicht gehen.
> Eine Pumpe muss nicht nach Temperatur auf und ab geregelt werden, feste Drehzahl bestimmen und gut ist.
> Bei den Lüfter sieht es anders aus, da Wasser träge auf Temperaturen reagiert.



Denk daran, dass z.B. der Silent Loop von BeQuiet zwingend 12 Volt für die Pumpe braucht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: Suche AIO Wasserkühlung*

Stimmt schon, hatte jetzt aber keine spezielle AIO angesprochen, denn die Eisbäre kannst du auch mit 7v betreiben.
Habe aber wahrscheinlich das Thema missverstanden, dachte es geht um die Pumpenregelung.

Denn soll die Pumpe nicht geregelt werden dann braucht man keinerlei speziellen Anschluss des MB dazu, da direkt am Netzteil auch mit 12v läuft.

EDIT: Hatte wohl einige Beiträge zu schnell überflogen und übersehen das es sich hier um eine  Silent Loop handelt.


----------

